# weakest bodypart



## ORACLE (Dec 15, 2004)

My weakest bodypart is my back.  i absolutely hate my back days.  i guess it's because i do the same crap all the time.  (hint any suggestions)?

Alright what's your weakest bodypart and what do you do extra to overcome it. (excercise wise)


----------



## Blackbird (Dec 15, 2004)

My weakest part is tri's. To overcome it I strap 90lbs to a belt and do 3 sets of dips.  I can usually get 10 each set.  This is pretty heavy for me but it helps me overcome the mental block I have with tri's


----------



## Oregon Diver (Dec 16, 2004)

wrists, when I do dumbell curls.

I use one of those " W " curl bars for half of my curls now. It dosn't  help strengthen the wrists, but it lets me push my bicepts to their limit.


----------

